# 2016 60# Bowtech BTX 31



## elkfan (Jul 30, 2013)

I’m selling my 2016 Bowtech BTX 31. It’s a 60#, right hand in Kryptek Typhon finish with custom 60X strings. This bow is in excellent condition and has been shot very little during the 2016 archery hunt. The bare bow is $650, or I can leave the QAD HDX rest on it and throw in a Spot Hogg fixed 7 pin for $800.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wow! Nice setup. 


I can't believe the expense of archery equipment these days. I guess it is really any equipment. It seems like everything is "specialized".


----------



## elkfan (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a very nice shooting bow. I killed a deer with it in November, so now it's time to sale it so I can try the newest Bowtech....definitely an expensive hobby.


----------

